# Current Listening Vol III



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

ShropshireMoose said:


> Beethoven: String Quartet in B-flat, Op.130 Lener Quartet
> Beethoven: Violin Sonata in A, Op.47 Albert Sammons/William Murdoch
> 
> The Lener Quartet give a most beautiful and rewarding performance of Op.130, there's a sort of fragile intensity about Jeno Lener's tone that works so well in this music, with the Cavatina being an obvious high point, my 78s still sound well, though I wish that some enterprising company would reissue the Lener cycle of Beethoven Quartets, they were the first to record the lot and I'd love to hear more of them (I have recordings on 78s of Op.132/135 and the Grosse Fugue as well as the above), perhaps Warner would do it, they hold the copyright after all, and their set of the Busch's recordings is selling well, ho-hum, one can but dream. Then Messrs. Sammons and Murdoch in the superb "Kreutzer" that I waxed lyrical about a couple of days ago. Tremendous. Then it's back to Koussevitzky et al for "La Mer" and the Tchaikovsky 5th. Then bed!


----------

